# My cat loves me..



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

What behaviour, in your cat/s, makes you think...my cat loves me...?

For me, it's when mine follows me everywhere, cuddles with me AFTER i've fed him, plays with me by following me then biting me...and finally, when he chooses to sleep, of all places, right on my arm as i lie on my bed. 

What makes you think your kitty really loves you?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ all of that. Plus the purrs that start up as soon as I touch them.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

When my kitty waits by the locked door of my bedroom to be let in and when I open the door runs in and takes her place on my bed. Once I lay down she demands to be petted and gives me plenty of headbutts and tummy kneads. She then lays down on top of my chest and purrs herself to sleep. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, Blaze runs from anyone he doesn't trust, and he purrs and falls over a lot when I'm around wanting scratches, and loves to snuggle.

Blacky follows me on walks, allows me to walk up to her outdoors (besides me only my father - sometimes - can do this), she comes to me for all her cuddle needs and sleeps on my bed at night, most people aren't even on he radar and she ignores them.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

How can I tell my cat/cats love me?
By the way they react to me compared with how they react with others.
I'll never know why Meme choose me, She lived in the office with Riley the long time office cat and the girls and I worked in the shop at the other end of the warehouse and didn't spend a lot of time in the office.
But one day when the design staff was away from the office I was talking to Lisa the office manager and I look down and Meme is just going nuts rubbing against my shoes.
Now Riley spent most of his time in Lisa's office so Meme couldn't go there for attention as Riley was mean to her so she choose me to be her person and when someone even a cat showers you with attention you react in kind and so blossomed a love affair that lasted about 6 years when Meme passed away at my home.
No person or creature has adored me the way that cat did and I still miss her after almost 17 years.


----------



## Kjs (Feb 22, 2012)

Most telling sign is when I get really upset, Ika is always there or comes bounding as soon as she realises. That's when I really know that she loves me because she doesn't like to be patted constantly at any other time, she just does it so I feel better. After it's over, I feel bad and give her treats. lol


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Callie is kind of standoffish. She only snuggles with my dad. So any attention from her is special. hehe. I always feel extra special when she licks me.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

When I come home from work and Moxie loses her mind - she goes racing all over the house, always coming back to flop at my feet and roll around on her back for a belly rub. She's such a goof! But she definitely makes me feel appreciated :wink

Sassy is a special case, doesn't much like people unless they have food. I'm the only one she lets play with her however, and when I'm harassing her with affection she always tilts her head to let me kiss it. Maybe she knows it's the fastest way to get me to leave her alone


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the way my cats run up to greet me when I come in the door....such a welcome home! 
Also, the way they tend to migrate to whatever room I'm 
settled in.....within a short time I can look around and find most of the cats
have moved right along with me.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

My mom told me that I'm the one Callie "talks" to the most. I hadn't noticed it, but my mom said that Callie hardly "talks" to her at all. She meows at my dad when she wants to be picked up, but I get all kinds of meows and mews and meeps and trills from her for just being near her sometimes. :mrgreen:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Each of our cats shows their affection differently.

Jitzu is very standoffish with most people. I love how clingy she is with me, my SO calls her my familliar because she's always within 6 feet of me when I'm home. But my favorite thing that she does just for her mommy is purr. She never purrs for anyone else and I love that when shes especially happy to see me I can just barely hear her purr. For Jitzu that's absolutely amazing.

Torri shows her love by sleeping on top of me most nights. She purrs and snuggles, and kitten-rolls around until she just comfortable. She never sleeps on her daddy, but that's just because he moves more than me. I think the sweetest thing she does is insist that she have both of us in bed together before she goes to sleep. If only one of us is in our room in bed she stands at the door crying and yelling for her other parent to come to bed. It's loud, but sweet.

Doran...oh my silly momma's-boy. Doran is super clingy with me. If I'm sitting down he's next to me, or half on my shoulder/lap, or right up on top of me in my face. He drools, and purrs, and pushes his forehead to my mouth for kisses. I love all those things, but the bit that really melts my heart is when he goes to the vet. He puts his little furry arms around myu neck and hides his face under my chin for his shots. He doesn't cry or fuss, but he has to hug him mum to get needles. That's serious trust.

Muffin just loves everyone. Lately though he has been all over his dad (my SO). When my SO comes home Muffin is instantly all over him, rubbing on his face and legs and hands, purring up a storm, following him (purring) all over the house. It's so cute! He'll lie on my SO's legs while he's on the computer and just rub his face on my SO's stomach and legs for as long as my SO will let him. It's adorable!

I think very cat is unique and shows affection differently. If Jitzu started acting like Muffin I'd think someone drugged her!


----------



## MzWiz0915 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mira follows me where ever I settle to do my work, sitting behind my head, purring and reaching out to put her paw on my shoulders when she starts to fall asleep. But most of all, when she wakes up and decides to nuzzle my head and lick my face.

Marcie is a little more selective with her love, she's a very sweet and affectionate girl, but only on her terms, when and where she chooses. I stayed up all night last night finishing a presentation and she followed me about chirping and purring, even hugging my leg.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

The black cat I used to have showed his affection by purring in my ear, licking me, giving me kisses, "kneading" me, just like most other cats do when they're happy, and the sweetest thing he had ever done to me is hug me. He's not with me anymore, so I consider him to be my "Guardian Angel"


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia doesnt like to be held but when I sit on the couch she is in my lap and likes to be pet alot and grooms my hand. When I lay on the couch she cuddles with me. When I'm walking around she is in and out of my legs rubbing on me and purring ( I have to be careful not to fall. And at night she curls up beside me and sleeps. A couple nights ago I was so upset about something that I was sobbing uncontrolably (the first time I have had her that a cry has been that bad). She walked right upto my face as I lay on the bed and put her nose to my nose as if to say "it will be alright".


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

When I'm reading in bed, she'll ignore all the fun things happening out in the main rooms (my partner, the birds, toys, food, cat tree - our bedroom is devoid of anything interesting to cats) to come hang out with me. She'll stretch out beside me and start purring. If don't pet her, she'll put her paws on the reader (causing the touch screen to freak out and lose my place lol). If I'm petting her though, she'll purr herself to sleep. It's not much, but I've never before had a cat that would fall asleep while I was touching them. Mostly they've had enough and leave. <3

Also, I don't know if this is true, but my partner says when he comes home (and I'm not there), she'll come bounding up to the door with her 'happy trot'. Then she'll see it's him and not me, make a small disappointed "mrow?" and walk away. When I come home she comes up to me and does the "meercat" pose and generally makes a scene until I pet her.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When they blink at me from across the room.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

ditto what everyone else said. :thumb

headbutts over and over and kitty massages all night long. and when i start reading to her, she lies down right next me and goes to sleep to my voice. oh! and the cooing when i put my arm around her.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Some days I can't even tell if Sienna likes me or not. However, she usually follows me from room to room, moving as I move. If I'm in the bathroom blow drying my hair, she hops in the tub and lounges and plays. If I run through the house, she races after me. Rarely (like this morning!), she will hop up and lie down on me for a little while. My husband and son say that when I'm not home and they are, periodically she'll wander through the house meowing for me.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

aster and cody both follow us around the house, and greet us when we come home and say bye when we leave.

cody is my velcro kitty! he will wrap his tail around our legs if he hasn't seen us in a while, and will jump onto my lap when i'm on the toilet or the couch.

aster will come around for head butts and purrs and jump on the bed in the morning and hang out and groom us until we wake up.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

When they were kittens, our cats loved me the best. I had all the treats and fed them dinner at night. They'd sit on the chair next to me when I was working on the computer and cuddle. They'd meow or chirp every so often letting me know they wanted to be stroked. It was a companionable relationship.

I had to work on my dad to get him to be affectionate with them. He usually came home in a gruff mood and didn't see the merit of cat cuddling. He'd always make the cats go to him for affection, never going to them.

Then one day he fed them dinner. That combined with his hard-to-get approach made him fascinating to the cats. Before I knew it they had a new boyfriend. They follow him around the house, come running to the door to greet him, meow for his attention, jump into his lap for cuddles and sleep on his bed.

Me? Well I'll get a lazy "Oh, you're still around?" greeting, but if I want to pet them I have to go find them. Even explorations of my bed are done just out of my reach. I'll get a slow blink and a purr, but they clearly have thrown me over for my dad.

I'd be sad about it except for the fact we adopted them primarily so they would be companions for my aging widowed father. They help me look after him. If something's amiss with him, they'll let me know. And all that cuddling lowers his blood pressure.


----------



## johnnyrelentless (Jun 9, 2011)

When we come home, the cats are often lying in front of the front door, although when we're home they NEVER lie there.

They sleep with us.

They follow us around, asking for attention.

Whenever we walk by, they flop over on their backs for a belly rub.

They purr and knead us.

Lester rubs her face on our faces, although Jeff usually only does this to our legs.

I have never seen either of our cats hiss, growl, or show displeasure other than a little tail wagging or avoiding us for a little while. And that's usually after a rare occasion when we had to tell them they couldn't do something.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I for one like the cats who follow you, and I even love the cats who ask to sit in your lap.


----------

